# Is this a Ninja Shrimp or Malaya Shrimp?



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

I've attached a few pictures of some shrimp I got today. They were sold as Ninja Bee Shrimp, but I was also told that they breed in freshwater (which Ninja Shrimp don't). So I'm wondering if these guys might be Malaya Shrimp instead. I hope the pictures are good enough quality. If not, can anyone tell me what is the best way to tell the difference between a Ninja shrimp and a Malaya shrimp?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

they look like ninja shrimp... where'd you buy them from? 
there also is a variety on aquabid that was sold by lotsoffish but is now being sold by some other guy. they look like those but... are neocardina.


----------



## aquarliam (Dec 26, 2010)

Those are ninjas, and they wont breed in freshwater. Also, the ones sold by lotsoffish were identified as variant of c. babaulti


----------



## jshoker (Jun 27, 2010)

Def. Ninja shrimp. Google the name and you'll find tons of similar pictures.


----------

